# Webstart



## Gast2 (9. Jul 2008)

Na ja also nachdem meine .exe nicht funktioniert hat und ich den fehler auch nicht wiktlich finde hab ich es mal mit webstart versucht... war ja klar dass es auf anhieb nicht klappt aber leider versteh ich die fehlermeldung nicht

erst mal mein .jnlp file

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="file:\C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\melzerde\Desktop\test" href="hellorcp.jnlp">
    <information>
        <title>HelloRCP</title>
        <vendor>test</vendor>
        <offline-allowed/>
    </information>
    <security>
        <all-permissions/>
    </security>
    <application-desc main-class="org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain">
        <argument>-nosplash </argument>
    </application-desc>
    <resources>
        <j2se version="1.4+" />
        <jar href="startup.jar"/>
        <extension name="the feature" href="features/ca.intelliware.hellorcp.feature_1.0.0.jnlp"/>
        <property name="eclipse.product" value="ca.intelliware.hellorcp.app.hellorcp"/>
    </resources>

    <resources os="Windows">
        <property name="osgi.instance.area" value="@user.home/Application Data/hellorcp"/>
        <property name="osgi.configuration.area" value="@user.home/Application Data/hellorcp"/>
    </resources>
</jnlp>
```

Fehlermeldung wenn ich das file öffne



> Das folgende erforderliche Feld fehlt in der Startdatei: <jnlp><information><vendor>
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="file:\C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\melzerde\Desktop\test">
> ...



nächster tab steht meine hauptstartdatei die wie meine obige .jnlp aussieht.

was ist der unterschied zwischen startdatei und hauptstartdatei??
Wo kann ich meine startdatei anpassen weil ich find die nicht...


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jul 2008)

oooooookay habs endlich mal zu starten bekommen   jetzt bekomm ich beim starten folgende fehlermeldung

```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.util.Hashtable.put(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:58)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

vielleicht weiß jemand was sie bedeutet


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jul 2008)

> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at java.util.Hashtable.put(Unknown Source)
> at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:58)



NullPointerException weist auf eine nicht initialisierte Referenz hin.
Du fügst einer Hashtable eine Referenz auf ein Objekt hinzu, die ins Nichts zeigt, also nicht initialisiert wurde.
Die Klasse steht da, die Zeilennummer steht da.
Brauchst nur den Fehler verfolgen.

In der FAQ gibts einen Beitrag, der ganz kurz die meist auftretenden Ausnahmefehler aufzählt und erklärt.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jul 2008)

Die Schwierigkeit ist, das sind nicht seine/ihre Klassen, sondern die der Platform bzw. des Webstart Launchers. Irgendein Parameter passt nicht.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jul 2008)

ja schon dabei musste erstmal die startup sourcen suchen...
er findet "osgi.framework" was auch immer das jetzt heißen mag^^...
hab irgendwie das gefühl dass er meine bundles net findet ...


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jul 2008)

weiß jemand was das bedeuten könnte?


bundleId vaws
bundleURLs null
bundleId ploy
bundleURLs null
bundleId ploy
bundleURLs null
bundleId artup
bundleURLs null


----------



## dzim (11. Jul 2008)

Tachchen,

ich weiß zwar nicht hundertprozentig, was deine Probleme genau verursacht, aber ich würde mal auf nicht aufgelöste Plug-Ins/Features tippen.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hab ich solche Fehler (beim Start von Produkten) immer bekommen, wenn ich benötigte Quellen nicht integiert hab...

Hast du alle dependencies im plugin.xml-Editor aufgelöst?
Und: hast du dieselben Plug-Ins auch im product-file im configuration-tab aufgelistet PLUS (kann teilweise mithilfe des "Add required Plug-Ins"-Knopfes geschehen) alle für ein Produkt nötigen Eclipse/Equinox/...-Plugins aufgelistet?

Hat ne Weile beim ersten mal gedauert das rauszufinden, am Ende aber ging es...

Nicht zu vergessen ist im Overview-Tab auch die Produk-Id - hab ich mir jedesmal mithilfe des "new"-Knopfes gebaut - sprich zusammengeklickt (ich bin ne faule Sau und steh auf Wizards ;-) )


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jul 2008)

so ich bin ein stückchen weiter... eclipse hat selber eine .jnlp file erzeugt wo nicht ganz gepasst hab die extension jetzt korrekt in meiner hauptdatei aufgenommen und siehe da der webstarter bekommt auch mal gescheite daten... Also downloaden tut des ganze schon mal doch beim ausführen bekomm ich diesen fehler

```
com.sun.deploy.net.JARSigningException: Unsignierter Eintrag in Ressource:
<jarfile> gefunden
at com.sun.javaws.security.SigningInfo.verifyAllEntriesSigned(Unknown
Source)
at com.sun.javaws.security.SigningInfo.checkSigning(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResourcesHelper(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResources(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

naja hab ich das jar genommen nochmal signiert hat nicht wiklich viel gebracht ....
hat jemand noch ein tip?

EDIT in dem ganzen jarfile ist kein ä,ü,ö vorhanden... name der datei-->com.ib.icu.....


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jul 2008)

@dzim ja des hatte ich auch des problem wo ich mein produkt exportiert habe...


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jul 2008)

nur damit es hier net langweilig wird, vielleicht kennt ja jemand den fehler schon


```
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Unable to acquire application service. Ensure that the org.eclipse.core.runtime bundle is resolved and started (see config.ini).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:65)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:335)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:279)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:42)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE One or more bundles are not resolved because the following root constraints are not resolved:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.help_3.2.2.R322_v20061213.jar[/email]/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.help 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.2.2.M20070119-0800.jar[/email]/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui.workbench 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.jface.databinding_1.0.0.I20060605-1400.jar[/email]/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.jface.databinding 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE The following is a complete list of bundles which are not resolved, see the prior log entry for the root cause if it exists:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.help_3.2.2.R322_v20061213.jar[/email]/ [10] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.help 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.jface.databinding_1.0.0.I20060605-1400.jar[/email]/ [13] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.jface.databinding 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui_3.2.1.M20061108.jar[/email]/ [14] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench_[3.2.1,4.0.0).
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.2.2.M20070119-0800.jar[/email]/ [15] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui.workbench 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.help_[3.2.0,4.0.0).
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui.workbench 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/ca.intelliware.hellorcp.app_1.0.0.jar[/email]/ [23] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 ca.intelliware.hellorcp.app 2 0 2008-07-11 14:57:39.294
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.ui_0.0.0.
```


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jul 2008)

neuste WebStartMain runter geladen  die es wegen java  1.6 gibt... und jetzt gibt es diese nachricht und ich geb langsam auf


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.runtime 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Product plugins/ca.intelliware.hellorcp.app.hellorcp.product could not be found.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.RuntimeException: No application id has been found.
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:56)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:334)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:976)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE One or more bundles are not resolved because the following root constraints are not resolved:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.help_3.2.2.R322_v20061213.jar[/email]/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.help 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.2.2.M20070119-0800.jar[/email]/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui.workbench 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.jface.databinding_1.0.0.I20060605-1400.jar[/email]/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.jface.databinding 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE The following is a complete list of bundles which are not resolved, see the prior log entry for the root cause if it exists:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.help_3.2.2.R322_v20061213.jar[/email]/ [11] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.help 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.jface.databinding_1.0.0.I20060605-1400.jar[/email]/ [14] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.jface.databinding 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui_3.2.1.M20061108.jar[/email]/ [15] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench_[3.2.1,4.0.0).
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.688
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.2.2.M20070119-0800.jar[/email]/ [16] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui.workbench 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.703
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.help_[3.2.0,4.0.0).
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui.workbench 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.703
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.703
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:plugins/ca.intelliware.hellorcp.app_1.0.0.jar[/email]/ [23] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 ca.intelliware.hellorcp.app 2 0 2008-07-11 16:31:16.703
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.ui_0.0.0.
```


----------

